# Devola



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I was told a few years back that there’s some decent action there in the spring as that’s the first dam of the Ohio River. 
Anybody fish it?
i never could peel away long enough when I’m down there but I’ll retire shortly and putting a list of places to fish with the extra time I’ll have. Hope to do some recon in the coming months. Thanks for any info in advance.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Devol's Dam is on the Muskingum River about ~3 miles north of Marietta and the Ohio River. Good fishing based on river conditions and time of the year. You can catch channel cats, flatheads, sauger, hybrids, white bass, sheephead and walleye. Access on both the east and west sides of the Muskingum. Easiest access is on the east side off of St. Rt. 60. Accessible by boat from 2 boat ramps one by the Fairgrounds in Marietta or the ramp in Williamstown WV. People fish their almost daily, like all fishing some days are better than others. Access on the west side of the River is pretty steep and involves some agility and probably isn't the side to use for us retired or retiring guys. Fun place to fish.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Favorite place to fish in ohio. I only fish the west side but as mentioned it is a little dangerous walking down the rocks. Catch hybrids on big swimbaits in the wash year round, fish jigs with a twister or a bass minnow slowly (keep in contact with the bottom) and I catch eyes and sauger year round as well. Really never a bad time to fish. Lots of snags but worth it. Chicken livers will catch channels every cast and hybrids during certain times of the year. If you have a boat and the water is low get close to the dam and anchor up and its constant action. Near the lock is a big rock pile that will cause problems if you are not aware of it in a boat. Good luck


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Great info guys. Sounds like I’ve been missing out


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Giving this a bump - once water levels go down from the recent rain I'm going to head there as well. Any safety concerns for a kayaker? I'm an experienced kayaker and my yak is very stable, but I normally paddle lakes and smaller rivers. Plan on putting in at the Muskingum ramp. Thanks in advance -


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Be Like Water said:


> Giving this a bump - once water levels go down from the recent rain I'm going to head there as well. Any safety concerns for a kayaker? I'm an experienced kayaker and my yak is very stable, but I normally paddle lakes and smaller rivers. Plan on putting in at the Muskingum ramp. Thanks in advance -


you can put in at the dam on the beach


----------



## Be Like Water (Oct 12, 2014)

Oh! That's super helpful. Thanks !


----------

